# Source for quantum windshield seals?



## Jim Rockford (Dec 31, 2007)

Found a bunch of water on the qsw's floor today. Looked around online and called a few windshield shops but can't find any windshield seals. Anyone get one recently?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Source for quantum windshield seals? (Jim Rockford)*

Let me know if you find them. I'm sure there are quite a few of us who'd like about 4 of them.


----------



## VintageRubber (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: Source for quantum windshield seals? (Jim Rockford)*

We have some Dasher windshield seals on their way in.Will these work?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Source for quantum windshield seals? (VintageRubber)*

Doh! Make some Quantum stuff! There are a lot more Quantums on the road than Dashers. We'll buy them! If you could come up with window scrapers you'd be a god! Although they may still be had from China where they still make B2 chassis Quantums (Santanas).


----------



## VintageRubber (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: Source for quantum windshield seals? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

What years were they made?Sorry not familiar with this model.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Source for quantum windshield seals? (VintageRubber)*

1982-1988 were the Quantums, it was the 2nd generation of the Passat. 82 & a short time in 83 saw the 2 door coupe (hatchback) model, the sedan and wagon models were around for 82-88. Are you able to reproduce seals from an original? I think we could come up with one of everything if it would get us some new soft ones.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I had found H2O leaking through the Body, upper high corner under the dash where the firewall & floor pan meet.


----------



## Jim Rockford (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Thanks, I'll check there too. I just assumed it was the windshield because the raintray looked all good.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Have you pulled the carpet and felt padding out?
Run a hose over the car and see where.


----------



## 53Bicycles (Jul 17, 2001)

could be leaking at the roof rack posts also


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (53Bicycles)*

If you do pull the carpet up and check at the footwells, dust the area with a little baby powder after drying it thoroughly..that will give you a track to follow when the leak happens again. Worked for me in my Jetta...stupid firewall seams and windshield gasket..


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

^^^ thats a good suggestion.
Anyway, bump for some more info on the seals.

Vintage rubber....any luck?


----------

